# DOTM January 2013 Photo Submissions!



## DaneMama

Here we go! January is now open for photo submissions! Lets see those action shot pictures of your dogs! Submissions close in 2 weeks, so there's plenty of time to get some pictures of those active dogs we love so much!!!

RULES

Any dog can be pictured, as long as its enjoying some kind of physical activity, running, swimming, jumping, etc. This is the only theme, so be creative! 

Any picture submitted must be of a dog(s) you own/have owned. Photo DOES NOT have to be taken this month...it could be from 20 years ago if you have one!

No major photoshopping/editing. Black and white pictures are OK. 

No people in the pictures please! Only dogs! 

Photos must be high resolution, for now lets say 1148 pixels wide by 804 pixels tall. 

Limit photo submissions to 1 photo per member. 

The first place winner will have the spotlight of this month as well as 2nd, 3rd and 4th place winners will have a snapshot on the side and will show up in the JANUARY 2013 Calendar.

**Sorry this is a few days late.....I'm a slacker!!!**


----------



## malluver1005

Aspen doing his daily zoomies around the yard at 50 mph LOL!!














Always smiling of course. :biggrin1:


----------



## Caty M




----------



## CorgiPaws

...I've been waiting for an applicable month to submit this little gem. LOL


----------



## hmbutler

Awesome, action shots - now this is something I can get my dog to do! Haha. I had quite a few to chose from, but went for a very recent one that I posted last week, because water dogs are just awesome :biggrin: hope ya like it!


----------



## xellil

OH they are all already amazing! Fantastic photos. This is going to be a good month for the calendar and AGAIN impossible to make a choice.


----------



## xellil

Caty M said:


> Tessie and her runnin' smile! She always looks so happy zooming around at 45 km/h and is in a double suspension run. :smile: let me know if you need a higher res version- I have it on my comp.


Did you switch photos?


----------



## Caty M

Yeah I did, lol. I decided to keep the other one for another month!


----------



## DandD

I narrowed it down to this one, it's funny because boxers are quite well known for their dislike of water. But my Dodger, he loves his sticks - LOL


----------



## DandD

OK, what did I do wrong? Why is my picture so small?


----------



## RedneckCowgirl




----------



## chowder

Action shots? Chows? Not fair!!! Now if you said ...."stroll around the yard and then sleep shots", I'd be in the running!! 


Maybe I can look at old pictures and see if Rocky moved when he was a puppy :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama

You all know there will be a "bloopers" month right??? Which will be June....so you have until the 14th to change your minds....and there will be a "water dogs" theme in August...just FYI

Here's the themes for the upcoming year:

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/11439-dfc-calendar-contest-2012-a-3.html

As for my submission:


----------



## hmbutler

DaneMama said:


> You all know there will be a "bloopers" month right??? Which will be June....so you have until the 14th to change your minds....*and there will be a "water dogs" theme in August...just FYI*


Hypothetically, if my submission doesnt make it through this month, can I submit the same photo for water dogs in August? lol

Though I have a different one in mind for water dogs... and one for bloopers too, actually!


----------



## DaneMama

Yep! If your photo doesn't win this month at all (even 2, 3 or 4th place) you can resubmit it.


----------



## hmbutler

Cool thanks for that :thumb: 

ETA: Never mind, I'll PM you my other questions :tongue:


----------



## Sprocket

This is all I have with my pitiful camera :redface:


----------



## lauren43




----------



## eternalstudent

damn damn damn damn. Why could santa not have brought me a new camera so I can take action pics :-(

Good pics from the rest of you though


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

OMG! I can't decide which pic to enter! As you might know action shots are my favorite! AHHHGGGG!
At least I have a couple weeks to decide......or make it worse for myself since I'll be trying to get the PERFECT shot!

Help Me!!!!!!!


----------



## eternalstudent

Well I shall unceremoniously hope that the puppy shot makes up for the lack of photographic talent LOL


----------



## DaneMama

Ha! Love those puppy ears flying around!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Aussie taking a jog along the fence line


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Oh, and Shadow


----------



## meggels

Let me know if you guys ever have a month that involves the dog sleeping. I have 0 action shots of Murphy lol


----------



## Unosmom

Not the best quality picture, but maybe will do


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

I might change my mind.....LOL. Got this one this morning, she was chasing Layla


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Avery Rain into the lake after a duck.
I hope this works I've never uploaded here.


----------



## AveryandAudrey

My picture is tiny  sorry


----------



## DaneMama

Remember that one photo submission per member please!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

DaneMama said:


> Remember that one photo submission per member please!


Ooops, sorry! Got carried away! You can delete the one of mine of Shadow if you want. Its not as good a picture.


----------



## AngelBullys

my pup Crush


----------



## hmbutler

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> I might change my mind.....LOL. Got this one this morning, she was chasing Layla


Love Love LOVE this one!! Awesome shot, gorgeous dog!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

It was hard to choose, but I think I settled on this one. It isn't the best quality, but I still love it :biggrin:









I can't remember (and am to lazy to look back) - if you win a certain month, do you have to stop entering pictures for further months? Just wondering because I have some good ones for the water theme and such :tongue: Of course, I have to win first so it probably won't affect me :lol:


----------



## DaneMama

Here's the scoop on winning: 

You can only win 1st place once. Once you win 1st place you CANNOT enter any more photos into any contest. So at this point, CavePaws and Tobi are done entering pictures for the rest of the year. 

You can win 2nd, 3rd and 4th place multiple times (with different photos of course). If you win runner up before you win a 1st place month, it doesn't change anything about your previous runner up positions. 

Does this make sense?


----------



## luvMyBRT

Duncan playing with his Kong Wubba










Can someone tell me why my pictures are so small? I don't know what I'm doing wrong.... hwell:
Never mind....figured it out!


----------



## bernadettelevis

sorry not the best quality


----------



## Sprocket

luvMyBRT said:


> Duncan playing with his Kong Wubba
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me why my pictures are so small? I don't know what I'm doing wrong.... hwell:
> Never mind....figured it out!


I love the cloud in the photo!


----------



## NewYorkDogue

bernadettelevis said:


> sorry not the best quality


I kept looking at this photo and thinking it reminded me of a painting. Then I remembered: Andrew Wyeth's "Christina's World" (1948). 

Except that that painting is so haunting and evocative--- imagine, though, that coming into view from the edge of the painting is this running Weim with ears flopping. Totally changes the mood of the painting. 

(Ok, sorry to go so far off topic- my mind is wandering all over the place tonight...).

I like the photo.


----------



## jdatwood

I guess I need to start joining the competition at some point LOL

This was really difficult to pick my favorite action shot of our girls....


----------



## hmbutler

jdatwood said:


> I guess I need to start joining the competition at some point LOL
> 
> This was really difficult to pick my favorite action shot of our girls....



LOVE that photo... I reckon it would win the Water Dogs month though... lol it's hard hey! The action shots I like of Duke are also water shots, so could be used in either month


----------



## jdatwood

hmbutler said:


> LOVE that photo... I reckon it would win the Water Dogs month though... lol it's hard hey! The action shots I like of Duke are also water shots, so could be used in either month


Got some great water dogs shots too :wink: Can't win if I don't go ahead and pick one though right? :biggrin:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Now, I don't even know if mine are high quality enough, the right size, etc. If not, then just let me know! Hahaha. I am very, um... incapable when it comes to stuff like this.

Ohhhh! How do I make it bigger?


----------



## schtuffy

It's the only decent action shot I've got :frown:


----------



## Caty M

He looks like a little polar bear in that picture! Cute!


----------



## hmbutler

Caty M said:


> He looks like a little polar bear in that picture! Cute!


I thought the same thing! Gorgeous big ball of fur lol


----------



## chewice

Mine


----------



## chewice

ya, how do you make it bigger?!


----------



## luvMyBRT

If your uploading from a host like photobucket, the place where you paste the link before uploading it to DFC....there is a tiny box under where the link is pasted....un check that box. See if that works....


----------



## GoingPostal




----------



## chewice

Did it work finally?!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

I'm just uploading mine from iPhoto on my mac... I am hopelessly lost when it comes to things like photobucket so does anyone know if there is a way to make them bigger directly from iPhoto?


----------



## Caty M

What I do is an image tag, ie {img}URL OF IMAGE{/img}.. but replace those brackets with the rectangular ones ] and [.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma




----------



## NewYorkDogue

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


>


I love his flexibility!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

That's nothing... You should see him use his own butt as a pillow.


----------



## rannmiller

Here is my submission, Peyton running like a madwoman at the dog park. She looks like a greyhound!


----------



## DaneMama

Photo submissions close today (or early tomorrow...whenever I have enough time to set up a poll LOL)!!! Get your photos in!!!!


----------



## hmbutler

rannmiller said:


> Here is my submission, Peyton running like a madwoman at the dog park. She looks like a greyhound!
> 
> View attachment 5746


Now THAT is an awesome action shot!! check out the face! lol


----------



## CorgiPaws

Hmmm, I don't think the rules are quite fair, essentially someone could continually get 2nd, 3rd, and 4th place and be in the calendar several times before (or ever) winning a month... On the flip side, another person might win the first month they ever submit, and then be ineligable to participate any more. 

I really think that after winning a month, people should still be able to submit, but not be able to take the winning spot, in which case photo #2 would take the spotlight. That would give everyone equal opportunity to have their dog featured multiple times. Otherwise, person A might have their dogs featured 5 times, while the two current winners only ever even got one opportunity to submit.

Are photos 2,3,&4 all the same size??


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

I thought about that too. Since he is my dog, I would love to see Buck in there more than once but am slightly hesitant to enter any picture I think might have a chance at taking first. 

Also, being someone who has two dogs, I would hate for a picture of one of my dogs to win first and then never have a chance to see my other dog in there somewhere.


----------



## Julee




----------



## hmbutler

CorgiPaws said:


> I really think that after winning a month, people should still be able to submit, but not be able to take the winning spot, in which case photo #2 would take the spotlight. That would give everyone equal opportunity to have their dog featured multiple times. Otherwise, person A might have their dogs featured 5 times, while the two current winners only ever even got one opportunity to submit.


This I agree with 100%. Right now, I'm hoping my pic this month comes 2nd, 3rd or 4th so I can enter water dogs as well lol kind of against the spirit of things, since I don't actually want to win. And, for example, David has Titan in the calendar, and now has no chance for Tobi to enter... perhaps that should change to what you have suggested here, Linsey


ETA: Plus, if we, as voters, DON'T want the same dogs in the calendar over and over, then we shouldn't vote for them to win over and over lol


----------



## Herzo

I agree kind of hate not to have Tobi in there some where. I want to vote for all of them anyway. I think it's a good idea if you win first you can't win again but can get 2,3 or 4 good idea Linsey. I guess it may take awhile to get things worked out.


----------



## stajbs

I think this whole calendar is a very nifty idea. It involves work that I appreciate Natalie and Jon doing. It's sort of an idea in its "infancy" if you will. Blaze tied for second in November so I can still enter other dog photos. My understanding was the first place dog would be the bigger picture and the 2nd, 3rd and 4th place dog photos would be smaller and on the side/bottom, wherever. In hindsight it would be nice if a winner could still enter different/other dog photos for 2nd, 3rd or 4th place, but can that somehow be done when the poll is set up? Is that even feasible, and I would agree it's a nice idea if it can be done without a lot of extra hassle. 

Looking forward to voting this month, lots of great entries!! Good luck to all!


----------



## DaneMama

Alright fine...rules changed. Submissions closed. 

Any person can win FIRST place ONCE. 

All the other spots are fair game to ANYONE all year long. 

It's a good thing I have spare time to do this for y'all :wink: :biggrin:

OK, PHEW....There are THREE total polls. PLEASE only vote ONCE between all 3!!!! Good luck!

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/12918-dotm-january-2013-poll-1-a.html

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/12919-dotm-january-2013-poll-2-a.html

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/12920-dotm-january-2013-poll-3-a.html


----------



## Herzo

Thanks Natalie we really do appreciate all you do. Your amassing.


----------



## DaneMama

Thanks....just want the rules to stop changing. 

The reason I didn't want people who've won first place to win 2,3 and 4th place again is that it'll get harder and harder for me to tally votes as people win. But...I'm up for the challenge. 

And it all just depends on how it goes further down the line. I want this calendar to look fantastic, with the best pictures in 1st place.


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Ok assuming I cant vote for my own, I voted for another very cute one! This so much fun!


----------



## DaneMama

You can definitely vote for your own!!! I don't choose my own....that's just my personal choice.


----------



## magicre

watching football whilst looking at great looking pictures of wonderful dogs....

my cup runneth over


----------



## Julee

DaneMama said:


> Alright fine...rules changed. Submissions closed.
> 
> Any person can win FIRST place ONCE.
> 
> All the other spots are fair game to ANYONE all year long.
> 
> It's a good thing I have spare time to do this for y'all :wink: :biggrin:
> 
> OK, PHEW....There are THREE total polls. PLEASE only vote ONCE between all 3!!!! Good luck!
> 
> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/12918-dotm-january-2013-poll-1-a.html
> 
> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/12919-dotm-january-2013-poll-2-a.html
> 
> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/12920-dotm-january-2013-poll-3-a.html



Whoops, crap, I thought I mentioned my dog's name in my post...sorry! Her name is Embyr


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Oh well that ok. Its kinda a given everyone want to vote for their own. But I think its more fair not too.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

AveryandAudrey said:


> Oh well that ok. Its kinda a given everyone want to vote for their own. But I think its more fair not too.


I don't think it's fair to vote for your own either. In the spirit of good sportsmanship I always vote for someone else :smile: There are lots of great photos to choose from


----------



## rannmiller

I'm gonna go ahead and lock this thread since the submissions are over :smile: GO VOTE!


----------

